# Hello from Derbyshire, UK



## Jacky Zuki (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello folks, I have just returned to Wado Ryu Karate after about ten years away from martial arts. I did the classic thing of getting my Shodan and then dropping out due to work and travelling pressures. So now I am back to being a white belt in a small, hard training but very friendly local club and realising that I'm not in my twenties any more - things are starting to creak under the strain of carrying the beer belly! Anyway I'm hoping to be fit, strong and back in a black belt before I hit 50. Along the way I have practised a few different martial arts but nothing really stuck with me like Wado, I guess I am lucky to have found an art that I enjoy so much.

So that's me, I look forward to talking to you all in due course.

PS the name comes from my early karate days when I used to get my arms and legs mixed up. Sensei shouted "gyakuzuki!!!" at me while I was punching with the wrong arm, again, and a new guy assumed it was my name. Due to the nature of clubs I was called Jacky for some time after that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations in getting back into the arts


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Just to clarify, was it Wado Ryu that you got your shodan in originally? Are you starting over just due to being 10 years out of practice? Was that your instructor's idea or your own?


----------



## Jacky Zuki (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes I originally graded to shodan in Wado but I am now in my forties, about seventy pounds heavier and to be frank, I wasn't really very good back then. My sensei offered to get me back up to scratch over six months to a year but for now we are concentrating on fitness and technique and we will discuss progress when I get back into the swing of things.


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome.  sounds like you have a terrific attitude.  Others of us also have beer bellies, creek and frankly aren't very good, either.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 15, 2015)

Jacky Zuki said:


> Hello folks, I have just returned to Wado Ryu Karate after about ten years away from martial arts. I did the classic thing of getting my Shodan and then dropping out due to work and travelling pressures. So now I am back to being a white belt in a small, hard training but very friendly local club and realising that I'm not in my twenties any more - things are starting to creak under the strain of carrying the beer belly! Anyway I'm hoping to be fit, strong and back in a black belt before I hit 50. Along the way I have practised a few different martial arts but nothing really stuck with me like Wado, I guess I am lucky to have found an art that I enjoy so much.
> 
> So that's me, I look forward to talking to you all in due course.
> 
> PS the name comes from my early karate days when I used to get my arms and legs mixed up. Sensei shouted "gyakuzuki!!!" at me while I was punching with the wrong arm, again, and a new guy assumed it was my name. Due to the nature of clubs I was called Jacky for some time after that.


Agree with Steve, you have an exemplary attitude and we all wish you well
 Hope you post some of your experiences with getting back to training as there are bound to be others who would be likewise encouraged to restart just as you have. Welcome to MT and wishes! Your username is awesome btw! Jxxx


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome along and good luck. Hope the Rams don't screw it up next season.


----------



## Jacky Zuki (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the kind welcome folks.

Transk53 - Actually I kind of hope they do screw up, I am a Heanor Town FC (Midland Football League Premier Division) supporter and we wouldn't mind a few disillusioned Rams fans turning up to The Town Ground for a cheap afternoon of proper football. Disillusioned Forest fans are welcome as well


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jacky Zuki said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome folks.
> 
> Transk53 - Actually I kind of hope they do screw up, I am a Heanor Town FC (Midland Football League Premier Division) supporter and we wouldn't mind a few disillusioned Rams fans turning up to The Town Ground for a cheap afternoon of proper football. Disillusioned Forest fans are welcome as well




Lol. Proper football including elbows, shoves and ankle taps right  Reckon you could fit the entire set of Forrest fans in then.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you continue to enjoy your return to MA.  Looking forward to hearing how you progress both physically and mentally with your return.


----------



## Buka (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro. Great gyakuzuki story.


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jacky Zuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks folks, settling in nicely...


----------

